# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  مصر : أحكام نقض فى الأحوال الشخصية

## مستشار هرجة

============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0011 لسنة 47 مكتب فنى 30 صفحة رقم 196 
بتاريخ 25-04-1979
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 3 
الراجع فى فقه الحنفية الواجب الرجوع إليه فى نطاق الدعوى عملاً بنص المادة 280 من لائحة ترتيب المحاكم الشرعية - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن شهادة التسامع لا تقبل إلا فى بعض الأحوال و ليس منها التطليق للضرر ، و من ثم تكون البينة فيه بشهادة أصلية من رجلين عدلين أو رجل و إمرأتين عدول .

( الطعن رقم 11 لسنة 47 ق ، جلسة 1979/4/25 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0014 لسنة 47 مكتب فنى 30 صفحة رقم 906 
بتاريخ 21-03-1979
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
البين من مدونات الحكم الإبتدائى أن المحكمة بجلسة ... ... ... عرضت الصلح على الطرفين فقبله الزوج و أبته الزوجة ، و فى هذا ما يكفى لإثبات عجز المحكمة عن الإصلاح بينهما على ما تشترطه المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0014 لسنة 47 مكتب فنى 30 صفحة رقم 906 
بتاريخ 21-03-1979
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 2 
إذ كان البين من تقريرات الحكم المطعون فيه أنه إستقى من أقوال شاهدى المطعون عليها و من أقوال أحد شاهدى الطاعن نفسه ، أنه على الرغم من مرور زهاء أربع سنوات على إبرام الزواج ، إلا أن الطاعن لم يدخل بها ، أو يمكنها من الإستقرار فى حياة زوجية ، بما يترتب عليه ضرر محقق بها و أنه غير سائغ تعلل الزوج بعدم العثور على مسكن مناسب طيلة هذه السنين ، إذ هو أمر لا دخل لها فيه ، و من واجبه توفير المسكن الشرعى ، و كان التراخى عمداً فى إتمام الزوجية بسبب من الزوج يعد ضرباً من ضروب الهجر ، لأن إستطالته تنال من الزوجة و تصيبها بأبلغ الضرر ، و من شأنه أن يجعلها كالمعلقة فلا هى ذات بعل و لا هى مطلقة ، و كان المناط فى التطليق بسبب الضرر و هو وقوعه فعلاً ، و لا يمنع من التطليق توقع زواله أو محاولة رأبه طالما قد صادف الضرر محله و حاق بالزوجة معقباته ، و كان الثابت من الأوراق أن زواج الطاعن بالمطعون عليها أبرم فى 1972/9/21 و أنها أقامت دعواها فى 1975/1/18 فإنه لا يغنى الطاعن التذرع بإستئجاره شقة بتاريخ 1976/2/1 أى فى تاريخ لاحق لتحقق الاضرار و شكوى الزوجة منه .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0014 لسنة 47 مكتب فنى 30 صفحة رقم 906 
بتاريخ 21-03-1979
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 3 
الإضرار الذى تعنيه المادة السادسة من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 ببعض أحكام الأحوال الشخصية ـ و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة ـ يشترط فيه أن يكون مقصوداً من الزوج و معتمداً سواء كان الإضرار إيجابياً أو سلبياً .

( الطعن رقم 14 لسنة 47 ق ، جلسة 1979/3/21 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0016 لسنة 47 مكتب فنى 30 صفحة رقم 805 
بتاريخ 14-03-1979
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 التى تشترط للقضاء بالتطليق عجز القاضى عن الإصلاح بين الزوجين جاءت خلواً من وجوب مثول الزوجين بشخصهما أمام المحكمة عند محاولة الإصلاح بينهما ، و إذ كان البين من صورة محضر الجلسة أمام محكمة الإستئناف أن المطعون عليها حضرت بشخصها و رفضت الصلح و حضر وكيل الطاعن ، كان ذلك كاف لإثبات عجز المحكمة عن الإصلاح بين الزوجين .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0034 لسنة 48 مكتب فنى 30 صفحة رقم 630 
بتاريخ 13-06-1979
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 2 
مؤدى نصوص المواد 12 ، 13 ، 23 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 ، أن المشرع أجاز للزوجة إذا غاب عنها زوجها سنة عدتها 365 يوماً فأكثر و تضررت فعلاً من بعده عنها هذه المدة الطويلة ، أن تطلب الطلاق بسبب هذ الضرر ، و لو كان له مال تستطيع الإنفاق منه ، و الطلقه هنا بائنة لأن سببها الضرر فكانت كالفرقة بسبب مضارة الزوج ، و شرط لذلك توافر أمرين : أولهما - أن تكون غيبه الزوج المدة المشار إليها فى بلد آخر غير البلد الذى تقيم فيه الزوجة ، أما إذا كان يقطنان بلداً واحداً و ترك الزوج زوجته فيعتبر ذلك منه هجراً لها يجيز التطليق وفق المادة السادسة من القانون ، و الثانى أن تكون غيبة الزوج بغير عذر مقبول ، و تقدير العذر أمر متروك لقاضى الموضوع طالما كان إستخلاصه سائغاً ، و خول المشرع القاضى التطليق لهذا السبب من غير أعذار أو ضرب أجل إن كان الزوج الغائب غير معلوم محل إقامته أو معلوماً و لا سبيل إلى مراسلته ، أما أن أمكن وصول الرسائل إليه فيحدد القاضى له أجلاً يحضر فيه للإقامة معها أو ينقلها إليه أو يطلقها ، و أنه و إن ضربت المذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون الأمثال على العذر المقبول بأنه طلب العلم أو النجارة أو إنقطاع المواصلات ، إلا أن المناط فى إعتباره كذلك هو ألا يقصد الزوج به الأذى ، بحيث يتعين ثبوت أن الزوج لا يستطيع نظراً لظروفه نقل زوجته إلى حيث يطلب العلم أو يمارس التجارة ، و تقدير توافر الغيبة و الهجر المعتمد يخضع لتقدير قاضى الموضوع دون رقابة عليه فى ذلك من محكمة النقض متى كان إستخلاصه سائغاً له أصله الثابت من الأوراق .

( الطعن رقم 34 لسنة 48 ق ، جلسة 1979
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 019 لسنة 48 مكتب فنى 30 صفحة رقم 588 
بتاريخ 21-02-1979
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
التطليق للضرر الذى تحكمه المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 مستقى من مذهب المالكية ، و لم يعرف المشرع المقصود بالأضرار المشار إليه فيها ، و إقتصر على وصفه بأنه مما لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة بين أمثالهما ، و إذ كان المقرر أنه إذا أطلق النص فى التشريع وجب الرجوع إلى مأخذه و كانت مضارة الزوج وفق هذا المذهب تتمثل فى كل إيذاء للزوجة بالقول أو بالفعل بحيث تعد معاملة الرجل فى العرف معاملة شاذة ضارة تشكو منها المرأة أو لا تطبق الصبر عليها ، فهى بهذه المثابة كثيرة الأسباب متعددة المناحى متروك تعددها لقاضى الموضوع ، مناطها أن تبلغ المضارة حداً يحمل المرأة على طلب الفرقة .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 019 لسنة 48 مكتب فنى 30 صفحة رقم 588 
بتاريخ 21-02-1979
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 3 
إذ كان الدافع فى الدعوى أن المطعون عليها أقامتها طالبة التطليق للضرر وفق المادة السادسة من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 ، و كان البين من مدونات الحكم الإبتدائى و الحكم المطعون فيه المؤيد له أيتهما مبنياً قضاءهما بالتطليق لهذا السبب على سند مما لحقتها من مضارة مردها إلى تعمد الطاعنة عدم إبقائها معجل صداقها رغم أنه مثبت بالعقد بقاءه فى ذمته ، و رغم الأداء بذلك عند إستجوابه أمام محكمة أول درجة ثم فى صحيفة الإستئناف و أنه بذلك قد تركها معلقة رغم أنها شابة يخشى عليها من الفتنة ، و أنه لو كان يريدها حقاً لبادر بدفع الصداق المستحق لها ، و فاء من هذا الزوج لزوجته من أشد ضروب الضرر الذى ينال منها سواء كان ناجماً عن فعل إيجابى منه أو بفعل سلبى بالإمتناع عن الوفاء بإلتزاماته نحوها ، فيكون دافعاً بسبب منه لا منها ، و كان لا مساغ لما يذهب إليه الطاعن من إبداء إستعداده أمام محكمة الموضوع لدفع معجل صداق جديد رغم إدعائه لسداده الحال منه المثبت فى وثيقة الزواج خلافاً لما إنتهى إليه الحكم لأن المناط فى التطبيق بسبب الضرر هو تحقق وقوعه ، و لا يمنع منه زواله أو محاولة محوه طالما قد وقع فعلاً .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 019 لسنة 48 مكتب فنى 30 صفحة رقم 588 
بتاريخ 21-02-1979
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 4 
من المقرر أن دعوى التطليق للضرر تختلف فى موضوعها و سببها عن دعوى الطاعة ، و لا يمنع إقامتها من نظر دعوى التطليق .

( الطعن رقم 19 لسنة 48 ق ، جلسة 1979/2/21 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 015 لسنة 47 مكتب فنى 31 صفحة رقم 1009
بتاريخ 02-04-1980
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
المقرر فى قضاء محكمة النقض أن المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 بشأن بعض أحكام الأحوال الشخصية و إن إستمدت أحكامها فيما يتعلق بدعوى التطليق للضرر من مذهب الأمام مالك إلا أنها إذ لم تتضمن قواعد خاصة بطرق إثبات عناصرها فيتعين الرجوع فى شأنها إلى أرجح الأقوال من مذهب أبى حنيفة عملاً بنص المادة 280 من لائحة ترتيب المحاكم الشرعية التى أحالت إليها المادة السادسة من القانون رقم 462 لسنة 1955 بإلغاء المحاكم الشرعية و المجالس الملية و من ثم يتعين لثبوت الضرر الموجب للتطليق قيام البينة عليه من رجلين أو رجل و إمرأتين .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 015 لسنة 47 مكتب فنى 31 صفحة رقم 1009
بتاريخ 02-04-1980
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 2 
المعول عليه فى مذهب المالكية المتخذه مصدراً تشريعياً لنص المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 بشأن بعض أحكام الأحوال الشخصية ، أنه يجوز للزوجة أن تطلب التفريق إذا ضارها الزوج بأى نوع من أنواع الإيذاء المعتمد سواء كان إيجابياً كالتعدى بالقول أو بالفعل أو سلبياً كهجر الزوج لزوجته و منعها مما تدعو إليه الحاجة الجنسية ، و من ثم فإن ثبوت واقعة هجر الطاعن لزوجته المطعون ضدها فى الفراش تكفى وحدها للحكم بالتفريق .

( الطعن رقم 15 لسنة 47 ق ، جلسة 1980/4/2 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0033 لسنة 50 مكتب فنى 32 صفحة رقم 994 
بتاريخ 31-03-1981
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 2 
و إذ كان المقرر فى فقة المالكية أن للزوجة طلب التطليق إذا أوقع الزوج بها أى نوع من أنواع الايذاء بالقول أو الفعل الذى لا يكون عادة بين أمثالهما و لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة بينهما و أنه لا يشترط لإجابتها إلى طلبها وفق المشهور عندهم أن يتكرر إيقاع الأذى بها بل يكفى لذلك أن يثبت أن زوجها أتى معها ما تتضرر منه و لو مرة واحدة و كان تقدير عناصر الضرر مما تستقل به محكمة الموضوع ما دامت قد أقامت قضاءها على أسباب سائغة و كان الحكم المطعون فيه إذ قضى بتطليق المطعون عليها من الطاعن قد أقام قضاءه على ثبوت الضرر الحاصل من الإيذاء بالقول الفاحش ، و كانت هذه الدعامة قد إستقامت و تكفى لحمل الحكم ، فإن النعى عليه بهذا السبب يكون على غير أساس . 

( الطعن رقم 33 لسنة 50 ق ، جلسة 1981/3/31 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 019 لسنة 50 مكتب فنى 32 صفحة رقم 1834
بتاريخ 16-06-1981
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مفاد نص المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 29 ببعض أحكام الأحوال الشخصية يدل - و على ما جرى به قضاء محكمة النقض - على أن المقصود بالضرر فى هذا المجال هو إيذاء الزوج زوجته بالقول أو بالفعل إيذاء لا يليق بمثلها بحيث تعتبر معاملته لها فى العرف معاملة ضارة تشكو منها المرأة لا ترى الصبر عليها . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 019 لسنة 50 مكتب فنى 32 صفحة رقم 1834
بتاريخ 16-06-1981
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 2 
إذ كان الأساس الذى تقوم عليه دعوى التطليق للضرر هو إضرار الزوج بزوجته و إساءته معاملتها بما لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة بين أمثالها فإنه يكفى لإكتمال نصاب الشهادة فيها أن تتفق شهادة الشهود على إبذاء الزوج على وجه معين تتضرر منه و لا ترى معه الصبر و الإقامة معه دون أن يشترط لذلك أن تنصب شهادتهم على كل واقعة من الوقائع التى تشكل هذا الإيذاء بإعتبار أنها ليست بذاتها مقصود الدعوى بل هى تمثل فى مجموعها سلوكاً تتضرر منه الزوجة و لا يقره الشرع . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0051 لسنة 50 مكتب فنى 33 صفحة رقم 211 
بتاريخ 26-01-1982
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
من المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أنه يشترط للحكم بالتطليق للضرر طبقاً للمادة 6 من القانون 25 لسنة 1929 ثبوت الضرر بما لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة و عجز القاضى من الإصلاح بين الزوجين .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0043 لسنة 51 مكتب فنى 33 صفحة رقم 777 
بتاريخ 15-06-1982
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
النص فى المادة السادسة من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 على أنه " إذا إدعت الزوجة إضرار الزوج بها بما لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة بين أمثالها يجوز لها أن تطلب من القاضى التفريق و حينئذ يطلقها القاضى طلقة بائنة إذا ثبت الضرر و عجز عن الإصلاح بينهما " يدل - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن المشرع إشترط للحكم بالتطليق فى هذه الحالة - أن يثبت إضرار الزوج بزوجته بما لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة و أن يعجز القاضى عن الإصلاح بينهما . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 047 لسنة 51 مكتب فنى 33 صفحة رقم 534 
بتاريخ 18-05-1982
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 3 
من المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة فى أن محل الإلتزام بالإجراءات المقررة بالمادة 896 من الكتاب الرابع من قانون المرافعات القديم أن تكون الدعوى قد رفعت بإعتبارها من قضايا الأحوال الشخصية للأجانب و إذ كانت الدعوى الماثلة بين مصريين مسلمين و هى من الدعاوى التى كانت تختص المحاكم الشرعية بنظرها و كان مناط الحكم بالتطليق طبقاً للمادة 6 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن يعجز القاضى عن الإصلاح بين الزوجين مع توافر الضرر المبيح للتطليق 
و يكفى لإثبات هذا العجز أن تعرض محكمة أول درجة الصلح على الزوجين فيرفضه أحدهما دون حاجة لإعادة عرضه مرة أخرى فى الإستئناف ما دام لم يستجد ما يدعو 
إليه .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 047 لسنة 51 مكتب فنى 33 صفحة رقم 534 
بتاريخ 18-05-1982
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 4 
دعوى الطاعة - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة تختلف فى موضوعها 
و سببها عن دعوى التطليق للضرر إذ بينما تقدم الأولى على الهجر و إخلال الزوجة بواجب الإقامة المشتركة و القرار فى منزل الزوجية تقوم الثانية على إدعاء الزوجة إضرار الزوج بها بما لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة و أن النشوز ليس بمانع بفرض حصوله من نظر دعوى التطليق و الفصل فيها ، و من ثم لا تثريب على محكمة الموضوع إذا هى أبت التعويل على دلالة الحكم الصادر فى دعوى الإعتراض على إنذار الطاعة لإختلاف المناط فى الدعويين .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 047 لسنة 51 مكتب فنى 33 صفحة رقم 534 
بتاريخ 18-05-1982
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 5 
من المقرر - فى قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن المشرع إذ نقل حكم التطليق للضرر من مذهب مالك لم يحل فى إثباته إلى هذا المذهب كما لم ينص على قواعد خاصة فى هذا الشأن و من ثم فإنه يتعين الرجوع فى قواعد الإثبات المتصلة بذات الدليل إلى أرجح الأقوال فى مذهب أبى حنيفة عملاً بنص المادة 280 من لائحة ترتيب المحاكم الشرعية .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0048 لسنة 48 مكتب فنى 34 صفحة رقم 714 
بتاريخ 22-03-1983
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 2 
يشترط للتطليق للضرر وفق المادة السادسة من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 إيذاء الزوج زوجته بالقول أو بالفعل إيذاء لا يليق بمثلها بحيث تعتبر معاملته إياها فى العرف معاملة " شاذة " ضارة تشكو منها المرأة و لا ترى الصبر عليها ، و إذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أسس قضاءه بالتطليق على قوله " و حيث أنه قد مضى على عقد زواجهما أكثر من خمس سنوات " و لم يدخل بها " بل دب الخلاف بينهما و استحكم عقب العقد مباشرة و امتد الخلاف المتشعب بينهما إلى ساحات المحاكم بدعاوى طاعة و نفقة و غيرها .. ترى المحكمة .. أن هذه الزيجة لن يكتب لها التوفيق على ما شرع الله للزواج من تواد و رحمة و مودة و أصبحت بذلك الحياة الزوجية مستحيلة بين الطرفين .. " و كان هذا الذى خلص إليه الحكم لا يفيد إضرار الطاعن بزوجته المطعون عليها على النحو السالف البيان لأنه بإقامته دعوى الطاعة إنما يستغل حقاً خولته إياه الشريعة مما لا يعتبر بذاته من دواعى الإضرار . 

( الطعن رقم 48 لسنة 48 ق ، جلسة 1983/3/22 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0048 لسنة 52 مكتب فنى 34 صفحة رقم 1656
بتاريخ 22-11-1983
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
و إن كانت المادة السادسة من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 توجب على المحكمة محاولة الإصلاح بني الزوجين قبل الحكم بالتطلى إلا إنها لا تستلزم القيام بهذه المحاولة فى كل مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى ، و إذ كان الثابت أن محكمة أول درجة عرضت الصلح بجلسة 1980/10/12 على المطعون عليها فأبته و عندما قضى برفض دعواها إستأنفت الحكم مصممة على طلب التطليق و هو ما يكفى و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة لتحقق شرط العجز عن الإصلاح بين الزوجين و كان لا يغير من هذا النظر رفض محكمة أول درجة الحكم بالتطليق طالما إن الإستئناف طبقاً لنص المادة 317 من لائحة ترتيب المحاكم الشرعية يعيد الدعوى إلى الحالة التى كانت عليها قبل صدور الحكم المستأنف بالنسبة لما رفع عنه مما لا يكون معه ثمة موجب على محكمة الإستئناف أن تعيد عرض الصلح من جديد ما دام لم يستجد ما يدعو إليه . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0050 لسنة 52 مكتب فنى 34 صفحة رقم 1495
بتاريخ 28-06-1983
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 2 
مفاد المادة السادسة من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 أن الشارع أوجب كى يحكم القاضى بالتطليق أن يكون الضرر أو الأذى واقعاً من الزوج دون الزوجة و أن تصبح العشرة بين الزوجين مستحيلة بين أمثالهما ، و إذ يقصد بالضرر فى هذا المجال إيذاء الزوج زوجته بالقول أو بالفعل إيذاء لا يليق بمثلها فإن ما تسوقه الزوجة فى صحيفة دعواها من صور لسوء المعاملة التى تلقاها من زوجها لا تعدو أن تكون بياناً لعناصر الضرر الموجب للتطليق وفقاً لحكم المادة المشار إليها فلا تتعدد الدعوى بتعددها بل إنها تندرج فى ركن الأضرار الذى هو الأساس فى إقامتها و لا على محكمة الموضوع إن هى إجتزأت بعض هذه الصور طالما وجدت فيها ما يكفى لتحقق الضرر الموجب للتطليق و لا يحول ذلك دون وجوب إعادة النظر فى الصور الأخرى الذى طرح النزاع أمام محكمة الإستئناف ذلك أن الإستئناف وفقاً لنص المادة 317 من لائحة ترتيب المحاكم الشرعية يعيد الدعوى إلى الحالة التى كانت عليها قبل صدور الحكم المستأنف و ذلك بالنسبة لما رفع عنه الإستئناف .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0021 لسنة 53 مكتب فنى 35 صفحة رقم 865 
بتاريخ 27-03-1984
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مفاد المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 أن الشارع إشترط للحكم بالتطليق أن يثبت إضرار الزوج بزوجته بما لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة و أن يعجز القاضى عن الإصلاح بينهما ، مما مقتضاه وجوب تدخل المحكمة بغرض إزالة أسباب الشقاق بين الزوجين المتخاصمين فإن هى قضت بالتطليق دون أن تحاول التوفيق بينهما كان قضاؤها باطلاً بإعتبار أن سعيها للإصلاح قبل الحكم بالتفريق إجراء جوهرى أوجبه القانون و لصيق بالنظام العام .

( الطعن رقم 21 لسنة 53 ق ، جلسة 1984/3/27 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 012 لسنة 53 مكتب فنى 35 صفحة رقم 1738
بتاريخ 26-06-1984
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 3 
إذ كانت الطاعنة قد أقامت الدعوى بطلب تطليقها على المطعون عليه للغيبة إستناداً إلى المادة 12 من المرسوم بقانون 25 لسنة 1929 و كان ما أضافته أمام محكمة الإستئناف من طلب التطليق للهجر عملاً بالمادة السادسة من هذا المرسوم بقانون يعد طلباً جديداً يختلف فى سببه عن الطلب الأصلى لا يجوز قبوله أمام محكمة الإستئناف عملاً بما تقضى به المادة 321 من لائحة ترتيب المحاكم الشرعية و هى من المواد التى أبقى عليها القانون رقم 462 لسنة 1955 و من ثم فإنه لا على الحكم المطعون فيه إن هو لم يعرض لهذا السبب .

( الطعن رقم 12 لسنة 53 ق ، جلسة 1984/6/26 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0045 لسنة 54 مكتب فنى 36 صفحة رقم 398 
بتاريخ 12-03-1985
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 3 
تراخى الزوج عمداً فى الدخول بزوجته و قعوده عن معاشرتها يعد ضرباً من ضروب الهجر الذى يتحقق به الضرر الموجب للتفريق طبقاً لحكم المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 .

( الطعن رقم 45 لسنة 54 ق ، جلسة 1985/3/12 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0079 لسنة 54 مكتب فنى 39 صفحة رقم 172 
بتاريخ 26-01-1988
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن نص الفقرتين الثانية و الثالثة من المادة السادسة مكرراً من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 المضافة بالقرار بقانون رقم 44 لسنة 1979 و الذى رفعت الدعوى على سند منه أن المشرع أقام قرينة قانونية لصالح الزوجة التى هى فى عصمة زوجها مؤداها إقترانه بأخرى بغير رضاها يعتبر إضراراً بها و يعفيها من إثبات هذا الضرر متى طلبت التفريق لأجله و إذ لم يقض القانون بعدم جواز نقض هذه القرينه فإن للزوج إسقاط دلالتها عليه بإثبات رضا زوجته بزواجه الجديد . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0079 لسنة 54 مكتب فنى 39 صفحة رقم 172 
بتاريخ 26-01-1988
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 2 
الهدف من إلزام القاضى بالعمل على الإصلاح بين الزوجين قبل قضائه بالتطليق وفقاً لنص المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 - ولعى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - هو محاولة إزالة أسباب الشقاق بينهما و عودة الحياة الزوجية إلى ما كانت عليه من نقاء و سكينة و حسن معاشرة و كان مؤدى نص المادة السادسة مكرراً من هذا القانون و المضافة بالقرار بقانون رقم 44 لسنة 1979 أن إقتران الزوج بأخرى دون رضاء الزوجة الأولى يتحقق به الضرر بمجرد وقوعه فلا يزول أثرة حتى و لو أنتهت الزيجة الجديدة بالطلاق فإن محاولة الإصلاح التى تقتضى إزالة أسباب الضرر تكون غير مجدية فى هذه الحالة التى أفرد لها المشرع بإعتبار مالها من طبيعة خاصة نصاً مستقلاً و خصها بقواعد مغايرة لتلك التى تحكم صورة الضرر الأخرى و الواردة بنص المادة السادسة السالفة البيان و يكون النعى على غير أساس . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0012 لسنة 56 مكتب فنى 39 صفحة رقم 395 
بتاريخ 15-03-1988
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 2 
البينة فى خصوص التطليق للضرر - وفق مذهب الحنفية - من رجلين عدلين أو رجل 
و إمرأتين . 

( الطعن رقم 12 لسنة 56 ق ، جلسة 1988/3/15 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0023 لسنة 57 مكتب فنى 39 صفحة رقم 1077
بتاريخ 28-06-1988
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
الضرر الموجب للتفريق وفقاً لنص المادة السادسة من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 هو إيذاء الزوج زوجته بالقول أو بالفعل إيذاء لا ترى المرأة الصبر عليه و يستحيل معه دوام العشرة بين أمثالهما مما يستقل محكمة الموضوع بتقديره دون رقابة عليها فى ذلك من محكمة النقض متى أقامت قضاءها على أسباب سائغة مستمدة مما له أصل ثابت 
بالأوراق . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0023 لسنة 57 مكتب فنى 39 صفحة رقم 1077
بتاريخ 28-06-1988
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 2 
المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن معيار الضرر فى معنى المادة السادسة من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 شخصى لا مادى و تقديره بما يجعل دوام العشرة مستحيلاً أمر موضوعى متروك لقاضى الموضوع و يختلف بإختلاف بيئة الزوجين و درجة ثقافتهما و الوسط الإجتماعى الذى يحيطهما . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0023 لسنة 57 مكتب فنى 39 صفحة رقم 1077
بتاريخ 28-06-1988
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 4 
من المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 إذ إشترطت للقضاء بالتطليق عجز القاضى عن الإصلاح بين الزوجين لم ترسم طريقاً لمحاولة الإصلاح و لم يستوجب حضور الزوجين شخصياً عند إتخاذ هذا الإجراء و كان الثابت بالأوراق أن محكمة أول درجة عرضت الصلح على وكيل المطعون عليها فرفضه ...... فإن ذلك يكفى لإثبات عجز المحكمة عن الإصلاح بين الطرفين .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0059 لسنة 57 مكتب فنى 39 صفحة رقم 973 
بتاريخ 24-05-1988
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
النص فى المادة السادسة من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 ............. يدل - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن المشرع إشترط للحكم بالتطليق فى هذه الحالة أن يثبت إضرار الزوج بزوجته بما لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة و أن يعجز القاضى عن الإصلاح بينهما . لما كان ذلك و كان النص فى المادة 25 من قانون المرافعات .................. و فى المادة 159 من قانون السلطة القضائية رقم 46 لسنة 1972 ............... يدل على أنه يتعين لإحتجاج الخصوم أو محاجتهم بما أتخذ فى الدعوى من إجراءات للإثبات و ما أدلوا به أو وكلائهم من إقرارات أو أبدوه من دفوع أو أوجه دفاع شفاها بالجلسات أن تكون واردة فى محاضر مدونه بواسطة الكاتب فلا يجوز للمحكمة أن تستند فى قضائها على ما يخالف أو يجاوز ما دون فيها بخصوص هذه الإجراءات و تلك التقريرات ، و كان الثابت من محاضر جلسات محكمتى أول و ثانى درجة أنها خلت من إثبات أية محاولات للإصلاح بين الزوجين قد بزلت و أنها و وكلاءهما المصرح لهم بالصلح لم يستجيبوا لهذه المحاولات مما يتحقق به شرط عجز القاضى عن هذا الإصلاح اللازم للحكم بالتطليق للضرر و كان لا يكفى لإثبات عجز المحكمة عن الإصلاح بين الطرفين قيام المطعون عليها بإعلان الطاعن للحضور أمام المحكمة لتقوم بالتوفيق بينهما طالما لم يثبت من محاضر الجلسات أن المحكمة حاولت الإصلاح بين الطرفين أثناء مثولهما أمامها بالجلسات التى تلت هذا الإعلان فإن ما تضمنه الحكم الإبتدائى الذى تأيد بالحكم المطعون فيه من أن محاولة الإصلاح بين الطرفين باءت بالفشل لا يكون له سند من الأوراق و يكون الحكم بالتطليق رغم تخلف هذا الشرط قد خالف القانون و إذ أيده الحكم المطعون فيه على سند من القول بأنه لا يتحتم على محكمة أول درجة أتخاذ هذا الإجراء فإنه يكون بدوره معيباً بمخالفة القانون مما يوجب نقضه . 

( الطعن رقم 59 لسنة 57 ق ، جلسة 1988/5/24 )

============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0096 لسنة 56 مكتب فنى 40 صفحة رقم 255 
بتاريخ 24-01-1989
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 2 
يدل نص المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون 25 لسنة 1939 ببعض أحكام الأحوال الشخصية على أن الشارع أوجب كى يحكم القاضى بالتطليق أن يكون الضرر أو الأذى واقعاً من الزوج دون الزوجة و أن تصبح العشرة بين الزوجين مستحيلة بين أمثالهما ، 
و يقصد بالضرر فى هذا المجال إيذاء الزوج زوجته بالقول أو الفعل إيذاء لا يليق بمثلها بحيث تعتبر معاملة الزوج لزوجته فى العرف معاملة شاذة ضارة تشكو منها المرأة و لا ترى الصبر عليها ، و معيار الضرر الذى لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة و يجيز التطليق - 
و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - هو معيار شخصى لا مادى - يختلف بإختلاف البيئة و الثقافة و مكانة المضرور فى المجتمع ، و محكمة الموضوع تستقل بتقدير عناصر الضرر دون رقابة عليها من محكمة النقض ما دامت إستدلت على ذلك بأدلة سائغة. 

( الطعن رقم 96 لسنة 56 ق ، جلسة 1989/1/24 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0120 لسنة 57 مكتب فنى 40 صفحة رقم 296 
بتاريخ 16-05-1989
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 3 
تقدير دواعى الفرقة بين الزوجين من مسائل الواقع التى يستقل قاضى الموضوع ببحث دلالتها و الموازنة بينهما و ترجيح ما يطمئن إليه منها و إستخلاص ما يقتنع به ما دام يقيم حكمة على أسباب سائغة من شأنها أن تؤدى إلى النتيجة التى إنتهى إليها . 

( الطعن رقم 120 لسنة 57 ق ، جلسة 1989/5/16 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0004 لسنة 58 مكتب فنى 40 صفحة رقم 517 
بتاريخ 21-02-1989
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن مفاد المادة السادسة من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 انه إذا إدعت الزوجة على زوجها إضراره بها ، و أقامت دعوى بتطليقها عليه و رفضت دعواها لعجزها عن إثبات الضرر ، فإن من حقها أن ترفع دعوى جديدة تطلب فيها التطليق لذات السبب - و هو الضرر - على أن تستند فى ذلك إلى وقائع مغايرة لتلك التى رفعت الدعوى الأولى على أساسها . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0017 لسنة 58 مكتب فنى 41 صفحة رقم 172 
بتاريخ 16-01-1990
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مؤدى نص المادة السادسة من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن التطليق للضرر - مناطه - ثبوت الضرر بما لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة بين الزوجين .
لما كان ذلك و كان النص فى الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 11 مكرراً . ثانياً من ذات المرسوم بقانون و المضافة بالقانون رقم 100 لسنة 1985 على أنه .... .... .... و على المحكمة عند نظر الإعتراض ، أو بناء على طلب أحد الزوجين التدخل لإنهاء النزاع بينهما صلحاً بإستمرار الزوجية و حسن المعاشرة ، فإذا بأن لها أن الخلاف مستحكم و طلبت الزوجة التطليق إتخذت المحكمة إجراءات التحكيم الموضحة فى المواد من 7 إلى 11 من هذا القانون - مؤداه أن طلب الزوجة التطليق على زوجها أثناء نظر إعتراضها على دعوتها للعودة لمنزل الزوجية - مناطه - إستحكام الخلاف بين الزوجين و كان يشترط للحكم بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها أن يتحد الموضوع و الخصوم و السبب فى الدعويين فإذا تخلف أحد هذه الشروط إمتنع تطبيق قاعدة قوة الأمر المقضى - لما كان ذلك ، و كانت الطاعنة قد طلبت التطليق فى الدعوى رقم 1355 لسنة 1983 على سند من إضرار المطعون ضده بها بما لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة بينهما و قضى فيها بالرفض فإذا عادت بعد ذلك و طلبت التطليق فى الدعوى رقم 1441 لسنة 1983 لإستحكام الخلاف بينهما فإن سبب هذه الدعوى يكون مغايراً للسبب فى الدعوى الأولى و لا يمنع الحكم الصادر فيها من نظر الدعوى رقم 1441 لسنة 1983 و إذ لم يلتزم الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر و قضى بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى الأخيرة لسابقة الفصل فيها بالحكم الصادر فى الدعوى رقم 1355 لسنة 1983 يكون قد أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون . 

( الطعن رقم 17 لسنة 58 ق ، جلسة 1990/1/16 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0079 لسنة 58 مكتب فنى 41 صفحة رقم 653 
بتاريخ 13-11-1990
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
المنصوص عليه فى مذهب المالكية و هو الذى أخذت به المادة السادسة من القانون 25 لسنة 1925 أنه " إذا تعدى الزوج على زوجته و رفعت أمرها إلى القاضى و أثبتت تعديه عليها - و لكنها تختار البقاء معه - كان لها أن تطلب من القاضى تأديبه و زجره ليكف عن أذاه لها " مما مفاده أن زجر القاضى للزوج مشروط بأن تثبت الزوجة تعديه عليها أمام القاضى و أن تختار البقاء مع زوجها .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0079 لسنة 58 مكتب فنى 41 صفحة رقم 653 
بتاريخ 13-11-1990
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 3 
مفاد المادة السادسة من القانون 25 لسنة 1929 - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن التحكيم فى دعوى التطليق للضرر لا يكون إلا عندما تكرر الزوجة شكواها فى طلب التفريق و لم يثبت ما تشكو منه بعد الحكم برفض دعواها الأولى بطلب التفريق . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0079 لسنة 58 مكتب فنى 41 صفحة رقم 653 
بتاريخ 13-11-1990
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 4 
من المقرر - فى قضاء هذه المحكمة - أنه يكفى لإثبات عجز المحكمة عن الإصلاح بين الزوجين أن تعرض المحكمة أول درجة الصلح عليهما فيرفضه أحدهما دون حاجة لإعادة عرضه مرة أخرى أمام محكمة الإستئناف ما دام لم يستجد ما يدعو إليه .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0079 لسنة 58 مكتب فنى 41 صفحة رقم 653 
بتاريخ 13-11-1990
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 5 
التطليق للضرر الذى تحكمه المادة السادسة من القانون 25 لسنة 1929 إستعادة المشرع من مذهب الأمام مالك ، و هو لا يفرق بين الزوجة المدخول بها و غير المدخول بها فى طلب التطليق للضرر فتسمع الدعوى به من كليهما و المناط فى التطليق لهذا السبب هو تحقق وقوع الضرر فعلاً . 

( الطعن رقم 79 لسنة 58 ق ، جلسة 1990/11/13 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0099 لسنة 59 مكتب فنى 42 صفحة رقم 405 
بتاريخ 05-02-1991
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 3 
لما كانت المادة السادسة من الرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 ببعض أحكام الأحوال الشخصية إذ إشترطت للقضاء بالتطليق عجز القاضى عن الإصلاح بين الزوجين لم يتسم طريقاً معيناً لمحاولة الإصلاح و كان الثابت من الأوراق أن محكمة أول درجة عرضت الصلح على الطرفين فرفضته المطعون ضدها و هو ما يكفى لإثبات عجز المحكمة عن الإصلاح بين الزوجين دون حاجة لإعادة عرض الصلح من جديد أمام محكمة الإستئناف .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0099 لسنة 59 مكتب فنى 42 صفحة رقم 405 
بتاريخ 05-02-1991
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 5 
المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن معيار الضرر فى معنى المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 شخصى لا مادى و تقديره بما يجعل دوام العشرة مستحيلاً أمر موضوعى متروك لقاضى الموضوع و يختلف بإختلاف بيئة الزوجين .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0205 لسنة 59 مكتب فنى 42 صفحة رقم 644 
بتاريخ 05-03-1991
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 3 
النص فى الفقرة الثانية من المادة11 من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 على أنه " . . . . و إن عجزت المحكمة عن التوفيق بين الزوجين و تبين لها إستحالة العشرة بينهما و أصرت الزوجة على الطلاق ، قضت المحكمة بالتطليق بينهما بطلقة بائنه مع إسقاط حقوق الزوجة المالية كلها أو بعضها و إلزامها بالتعويض المناسب إن كان لذلك كله مقتضى - مفاده - أن تقدير مقتضى التعويض متروك لتقدير محكمة الموضوع ، و كان الثابت من الحكم المطعون فيه أنه رفض الطلب الإحتياطى بالتعويض على سند من أن المحكمة لا ترى له مقتضى و هو ما مؤداه إلتفات المحكمة عن المستندات و الدلائل التى أثارها الطاعن بسبب النعى للجدل فى سلطة محكمة الموضوع فى تقدير مقتضى التعويض ، مما لا يجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض .


============================== ===





طلاق للعنَّة
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0008 لسنة 43 مكتب فنى 26 صفحة رقم 1426
بتاريخ 19-11-1975
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للعنَّة 
فقرة رقم : 2 
مؤدى نص المادتين التاسعة و الحادية عشرة من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1920 بأحكام النفقة و بعض مسائل الأحوال الشخصية أن المشرع جعل للزوجة حق طلب التفريق من الرجل أن ثبت به عيب " مستحكم " لا يمكن البرء منه أصلاً أو بعد زمن طويل بحيث لا يتسنى للزوجة الإقامة مع زوجها المعيب إلا بضرر شديد . و توسع القانون فى العيوب المبيحة للفرقة فلم يذكرها على سبيل الحصر مخولاً الإستعانة بأهل الخبرة لبيان مدى إستحكام المرض و مدى الضرر الناجم عن الإقامة مع وجوده كل ذلك على شريطة ألا تكون الزوجة قد رضيت بالزوج مع علمها بعيبه صراحة أو دلالة . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0008 لسنة 43 مكتب فنى 26 صفحة رقم 1426
بتاريخ 19-11-1975
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للعنة 
فقرة رقم : 3 
إذ كانت المذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون - رقم 25 لسنة 1920 - قد أوضحت أن التفريق للعيب فى الرجل قسمان قسم كان معمولاً به بمقتضى مذهب أبى حنيفة و هو التفريق للعيوب التى تتصل بقربان الرجل لأهله و هى عيوب العنه و الجب و الخصاء و باق الحكم فيه وفقه ، و قسم جاء به القانون و زاده على ما كان معمولاً به و هو التفريق لكل عيب مستحكم لا تعيش الزوجة معه إلا بضرر ، و كان المقرر فى مذهب الحنفية أن من شرائط إباحة حق التطليق للزوجة بسبب العنه ألا يكون زوجها قد وصل إليها فى النكاح ، فإن كان قد وصل إليها و لو مرة واحدة لم يثبت لها هذا الحق ، لأن حقها إنما هو فى أن يباشرها مرة واحدة و قد إستوفته ، و ما زاد عن ذلك لا يؤمر به قضاء بل ديانة فإن ما قرره الأحناف من أن القول للزوج بيمينه إذا وجدت الزوجة ثيباً أو كانت ثيباً من الأصل قاصر عندهم على العيب الذى يتبين بالزوج قبل الدخول و قبل الوصول إلى زوجته دون العيب الحادث بعد الدخول لأن هذا النوع الأخير لا يثبت به خيار العيب عندهم ، و على خلاف هذا المذهب أجازت المادة التاسعة من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1920 التطليق للعيب الحادث بعد الدخول دون أن توجب يميناً على الزوج ، و إذ كان الثابت من الحكم المطعون فيه أن المطعون عليها قررت أن الطاعن دخل بها و فض بكارتها و أن الضعف الجنسى طرأ بعد الدخول ، فإن تحليفه اليمين يكون فى غير موضعه . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0008 لسنة 43 مكتب فنى 26 صفحة رقم 1426
بتاريخ 19-11-1975
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للعنة 
فقرة رقم : 5 
الإضرار الذى تعنيه المادة السادسة من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 ببعض أحكام الأحوال الشخصية يشترط فيه أن يكون الزوج قد قصده و تعمده سواء كان ضرراً إيجابياً من قبيل الإيذاء بالقول أو الفعل ، أو ضرراً سلبياً يتمثل فى هجر الزوج لزوجته و منعها مما تدعو إليه الحاجة الجنسية على أن يكون ذلك بإختياره لا قهراً عنه ، يؤيد ذلك أن المشرع إستعمل لفظ " الإضرار " لا الضرر ، كما يؤيده أن مذهب المالكية مأخذ هذا النص يبيح للزوجة طلب التفريق إذا ما ضارها الزوج بأى نوع الإيذاء التى تتمخض كلها فى أن للزوج مدخلاً فيها واردة متحكمة فى إتخاذها . و العنة النفسية لا يمكن عدها بهذه المثابة من قبيل الإضرار فى معنى المادة السادسة سالفة الإشارة لأن الحيلولة دون ممارسة الحياة الزوجية بسببها لابد للزوج فيها بل هى تحصل رغماً عنه و بغير إرادته . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0013 لسنة 44 مكتب فنى 27 صفحة رقم 432 
بتاريخ 11-02-1976
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للعنة 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مؤدى نص المادتين 9، 11 من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1920 بشأن أحكام النفقة و بعض مسائل الأحوال الشخصية - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن المشرع جعل للزوجة حق طلب التفريق من الزوج إن ثبت به عيب مستحكم لا يمكن البرء منه أصلاً أو يمكن البرء منه بعد زمن طويل بحيث لايتسنى لها الإقامة معه إلا بضرر شديد و أنه توسع فى العيوب المبيحة للفرقة فلم يذكرها على سبيل الحصر مخولاً الإستعانة بأهل الخبرة لبيان مدى استحكام المرض و مدى الضرر الناجم عن الأقامة مع وجوده ، كل ذلك شر يطة إلا تكون الزوجة قد رضيت بالزوج مع علمها بعيبه صراحة أو دلالة .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0013 لسنة 44 مكتب فنى 27 صفحة رقم 432 
بتاريخ 11-02-1976
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للعنة 
فقرة رقم : 2 
إذا كانت المذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1920 قد أوضحت أن التفريق للعيب فى الرجل قسمان قسم كان معمولاً به بمقتضى مذهب أبى حنيفة و هو التفريق للعيوب التى تتصل بقربان الرجل لأهله و هى عيوب العنه و الجب والخصاء و باق الحكم فيه وفقه ، و قسم جاء به القانون و زاده على ما كان معمولاً به و هو التفريق لكل عيب مستحكم لا تعيش الزوجة معه إلا بضرر ، و كان عليه المادة 11 من هذا القانون من الإستعانة بأهل الخبرة من الأطباء يقصد به تعرف العيب وما إذا كان متحققاً فيه الأوصاف التى أشارات إليها ، و مدى الضرر المتوقع من المرض وإمكان البرء منه و المدة التى يتسنى فيها ذلك ، وما إذا كان مسوغا لطلب التطليق أو لا و كان القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1920 قد سكت عن التعرض للإجراء الواجب على القاضى اتباعه للوصول إلى الحكم بالفرقة ، فلم يعين الزمن الطويل الذى لا يمكن بعد فواته البرء من المرض ، أو يبين ما يرتبه على تقارير أهل الخبرة من الأطباء بعد ثبوت وجود العنة من الحكم بالفرقة فى الحال أو بعد التأجيل مما يوجب الأخذ بأرجح الأقوال من مذهب الحنفية طبقاً للمادة 270 من لائحة ترتيب المحاكم الشرعية . إذا كان ذلك ، و كان المقرر فى هذا المذهب أنه إذا إدعت الزوجة على زوجها أنه عنين و أنه لم يستطع مباشرتها بسبب هذا العيب و ثبت أنها لازالت بكراً ، و صادفها الزوج أنه لم يصل إليها ، فيؤجله القاضى سنة ليبين بمرور الفصول الربعة المختلفة و ما إذا كان عجزه عن مباشرة النساء لعارض يزول أو لعيب مستحكم ، و بدء السنة من يوم الخصومة إلا إذا كان الزوج مريضا أو به مانع شرعى كالإجرام و المرض فتبدأ من حين زوال المانع و لا يحسب من هذه السنة أيام غيبتها أو مرضها أو مرضه إن كان مرضاً لا يستطاع معه الوقاع ، فإن مضت السنة و عادت الزوجة إلى القاضى مصرة على طلبها لأنه لم يصل إليها طلقت منه . لما كان ما تقدم ، و كان البين من تقرير الطبيب الشرعى أن المطعون عليها مازالت بكرا تحتفظ بمظاهر العذرية التى ينتفى معها القول بحدوث معاشرة ، و أن الطاعن و أن خلا من أسباب العنة العضوية الدائمة إلا إنها قد تنتج عن عوامل نفسية و عندئذ تكون مؤقتة و يمكن زوالها بزوال بواعثها مما يمهد للشفاء و إسترجاع القدرة على الجماع ، فإن الحكم إذا قضى بالتفريق على سند من ثبوت قيام عيب العنة النفسية به دون أمهال يكون قد خالف القانون ، لا يشفع فى ذلك تقريره أن عجز الطاعن عن الوصول إلى زوجته المطعون عليها إستمرار لأكثر من سنة قبل رفع الدعوى ، لأن مناط تحقق عيب العنة المسموع للفرقة عند الحنفية ليس بمجرد ثبوت عجز الزوج من الوصول إلى زوجته بل إستمرار هذا العجز طيلة السنة التى يؤجل القاضى الدعوى إليها و بالشروط السابق الأشارة إليها . 

( الطعن رقم 13 لسنة 44 ق ، الجلسة 1976/2/11 )

============================== ===





طلاق للغيبة
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0013 لسنة 48 مكتب فنى 32 صفحة رقم 247 
بتاريخ 20-01-1981
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للغيبة 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مفاد المادة 13 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 الخاص ببعض أحكام الأحوال الشخصية أن المشرع جعل المناط فى وجوب إمهال الزوج الغائب فترة من الزمن مع إعذاره ، هو إمكانية وصول الرسائل إليه ، إلا أنه لم يحدد وسيلة إعلانه بما يقرره القاضى فى هذا الشأن . و إذ كانت مدة الإمهال المنصوص عليها فى هذه المادة ليست من قبيل مواعيد المرافعات التى يتعين مراعاتها عند القيام بالإجراء المطلوب ، و إنما هى مجرد مهلة يقصد بها حث الزوج الغائب على العودة للإقامة مع زوجته أو نقلها إليه بجهة إقامته بحيث إذا فعل ذلك بعد إنقضاء المهلة أو فى أى مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى إنتفى موجب التطليق ، فإنه يكفى لتحقق شرط الإمهال و الإعذار فى حق الزوج الغائب أن يصل إلى علمه ما يقرره القاضى فى هذا الشأن . لما كان ذلك ، و كان البين من مدونات الحكم الإبتدائى المؤيد لأسبابه بالحكم المطعون فيه أن الطاعن مثل بوكيل عنه بالجلسة المحددة بقرار الإمهال و الإعذار المعلن إليه بما يقطع بعلمه به ، فإنه لا محل لما ينعى به على إجراءات إعلانه بهذا القرار و يكون النعى بهذا السبب على غير أساس . 

( الطعن رقم 13 لسنة 48 ق ، جلسة 1981/1/20 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0045 لسنة 54 مكتب فنى 36 صفحة رقم 398 
بتاريخ 12-03-1985
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للغيبة 
فقرة رقم : 1 
ما أوجبه المشرع فى المادة 13 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 من إعذار القاضى إلى الزوج الغائب طبقاً للشروط و الأوضاع المبينة فيها إنما يكون فى حالة دعوى الزوجة بطلب تطليقها عليه لتضررها من غيبته عنها فى بلد آخر غير البلد الذى تقيم فيه طبقاً لنص المادة 12 من ذلك المرسوم بقانون . و لما كانت المطعون عليها قد إستندت فى دعواها إلى نص المادة السادسة منه و طلبت تطليقها على الطاعن لتضررها من هجره لها ، و كان الثابت بالأوراق أن الطاعن لم يدع أمام المحكمة الموضوع بأن مرد هذا الهجر غيبته عنها فى بلد آخر غير الذى تقيم فيه ، فإن ما يثيره من ذلك بسبب النعى يكون دفاعاً قائماً على واقع ... لا تقبل منه إثارته لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0078 لسنة 53 مكتب فنى 37 صفحة رقم 872 
بتاريخ 25-11-1986
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للغيبة 
فقرة رقم : 1 
يدل نص المادة 12 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 على أن المشرع أجاز للزوجة إاذا أدعت على زوجها غيابه عنها سنة فأكثر ، و تضررت فعلاً من بعده عنها هذه المدة الطويلة أن تطلب الطلاق بسبب هذا الضرر و الطلقة هنا بائنة لأن سببها الضرر فكانت كالفرقة بسبب مضارة الزوج ، و شرط لذلك توافر أمرين : أولهما أن تكون غيبة الزوج المدة المشار إليها فى بلد آخر غير البلد الذى تقيم فيه الزوجة . و الثانى أن تكون غيبة الزوج بغير عذر مقبول ، و تقدير العذر أمر متروك لقاضى الموضوع طالما كان إستخلاصه سائغاً .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0078 لسنة 53 مكتب فنى 37 صفحة رقم 872 
بتاريخ 25-11-1986
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للغيبة 
فقرة رقم : 2 
إذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد صدر برفض دعوى الطاعنة بطلب التطليق للغيبة طبقاً للمادة 12 من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 ، و كانت هذه المادة لم تشترط عرض الصلح على الطرفين فإن التحدى فى سبب النعى بما أوجبته المادة السادسة من القانون المذكور من عرض الصلح يكون فى غير محله .

( الطعن رقم 78 لسنة 53 ق ، جلسة 1986/11/25 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0018 لسنة 55 مكتب فنى 37 صفحة رقم 432 
بتاريخ 15-04-1986
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للغيبة 
فقرة رقم : 1 
لما كان النص فى المادة 12 من القانون 25 لسنة 1929 على أنه " إذا غاب الزوج سنة فأكثر بلا عذر مقبول جاز لزوجته أن تطلب إلى القاضى تطليقها بائناً إذا تضررت من بعده عنها و لو كان له مال تستطيع الإنفاق منه " يدل على أن المشرع أجاز للزوجة إذا أدعت على زوجها غيابه عنها سنة فأكثر و تضررت فعلاً من بعده عنها هذه المدة الطويلة أن تطلب الطلاق بسبب هذا الضرر ، و الطلقة هنا بائنة لأن سببها الضرر فكانت كالفرقة بسبب مضارة الزوج ، و شرط ذلك توافر أمرين أولهما أن تكون غيبة الزوج المدة المشار إليها فى بلد آخر غير البلد الذى تقيم فيه الزوجة ، أما إذا كان يقطنان بلداً واحداً و ترك الزوج زوجته فيعتبر ذلك منه هجراً بها يجيز التطليق وفق المادة السادسة من القانون ، و الثانى أن تكون غيبة الزوج بغير عذر مقبول ، و تقدير العذر أمر متروك لقاضى الموضوع طالما كان إستخلاصه سائغاً .

( الطعن رقم 18 لسنة 55 ق ، جلسة 1986/4/15 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0097 لسنة 54 مكتب فنى 39 صفحة رقم 163 
بتاريخ 26-01-1988
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للغيبة 
فقرة رقم : 2 
نص المادة 12 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 يدل على أن المشرع أجاز للزوجة إذا ما إدعت على زوجها غيابه عنها سنة فأكثر ، و تضررت فعلاً من بعده عنها هذه المدة الطويلة أن تطلب الطلاق بسبب هذا الضرر و الطلقة هنا بائنه لأن سببها الضرر فكانت كالفرقة بسبب مضارة الزوج ، و شرط ذلك توافر أمرين : أولهما أن تكون غيبة الزوج المدة المشار إليها فى بلدة غير البلد الذى تقيم فيه الزوجة . و الثانى : أن تكون غيبة الزوج بغير عذر مقبول . و تقدير الضرر أمر متروك لقاضى الموضوع طالما كان إستخلاصه سائغاً . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0026 لسنة 58 مكتب فنى 41 صفحة رقم 152 
بتاريخ 16-01-1990
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للغيبة 
فقرة رقم : 2 
النص فى المادة 13 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 الخاص ببعض أحكام الأحوال الشخصية على أنه " إذا أمكن وصول الرسائل إلى الغائب ضرب القاضى أجلاً 
و أعذر إليه بأنه يطلقها عليه إن لم يحضر للإقامة معها أو ينقلها إليه أو يطلقها فإذا إنقضى الأجل و لم يفعل و لم يبد عذراً مقبولاً فرق القاضى بينهما بتطليقة بائنة " يدل على أن المشرع أوجب على القاضى أن يضرب أجلاً للزوج الغائب - إذا أمكن وصول الرسائل إليه - و يكتب له يعذره بأنه يطلق زوجته عليه إن لم يحضر للإقامة معها أو بنقلها إليه أو يطلقها و هذا الإعذار قصد به - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - حث الزوج الغائب على العودة للإقامة مع زوجته أو ينقلها إليه لجهة إقامته . بحيث إذ إختار أحد هذه الخيارات الثلاث إنتفى موجب التطليق - أى لا طلاق عليه من القاضى . 


============================== ===




طلاق للهجر
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0011 لسنة 52 مكتب فنى 34 صفحة رقم 478 
بتاريخ 15-02-1983
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للهجر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
لما كان إعمال نص المادة 6 من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 الخاص ببعض أحكام الأحوال الشخصية يختلف فى مجاله عن نطاق إعمال المادة 12 منه ذلك أن هجر الزوج لزوجته المعتبر من صور الاضرار الموجب للتفريق وفقاً لنص المادة السادسة - و على ما أفصحت عنه المذكرة الإيضاحية -هو الذى يتمثل فى غيبته عن بيت الزوجية مع الإقامة فى بلد واحد أما إن غاب عنها بإقامته فى بلد آخر غير بلدها فإن لها أن تطلب التطليق إذا إستمرت الغيبة مدة سنة فأكثر بلا عذر مقبول و ذلك وفقاً لنص المادة الثانية عشر 
و يسرى فى شأنه عندئذ حكم المادة التالية رقم 13 و التى توجب على القاضى إن أمكن وصول الرسائل إلى الغائب أن يضرب له أجلاً مع الاعذار عليه بتطليق زوجته عليه إن هو لم يحضر للإقامة معها أو ينقلها إليه أو يطلقها فإذا إنقضى الأجل و لم يفعل و لم يبد عذراً مقبولاً فرق القاضى بينهما بتطليقه بائنة و إن لم يمكن وصول الرسائل إلى الغائب طلقها القاضى عليه بلا أعذار و ضرب أجل . 

( الطعن رقم 11 لسنة 52 ق ، جلسة 1983/2/15 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0063 لسنة 53 مكتب فنى 35 صفحة رقم 1224
بتاريخ 08-05-1984
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للهجر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
لما كان يبين من الحكم المطعون فيه أنه أقام قضاءه بالتطليق على سند من هجر الطاعن للمطعون عليها دون عناصر الإضرار الأخرى التى إستند إليها فى طلب التطليق ، و إستخلص ثبوت الهجر من أقوال شاهديها فى التحقيق الذى أجرته محكمة أول درجة ، و كان يبين من أقوال هذين الشاهدين أن أحدهما و إن شهد بالتسامع على بعض وقائع الضرر إلا أن ما شهد به من ضرر تمثل فى طرد الطاعن للمطعون عليها من منزل الزوجية و هجره لها جاء شهادة عيان و ليس شهادة تسامع و وافقت شهادته شهادة العيان للشاهد الثانى فى هذا الصدد ، فإن الحكم إذ عول فى ثبوت الضرر الموجب للتفريق على هذه البينة التى توافرت فيها شروط قبولها شرعاً لا يكون قد أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0129 لسنة 56 مكتب فنى 40 صفحة رقم 611 
بتاريخ 20-06-1989
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للهجر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
سبب الدعوى - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - هو الواقعة التى يستمد منها المدعى الحق فى الطلب - و هو لا يتغير بتغير الأدلة الواقعية و الحجج القانونية التى يستند إليها الخصوم ، لما كان ذلك و كان الثابت من الأوراق أن المطعون ضدها أقامت دعواها تأسيساً على الهجر ضراراً الذى تحكمه المادتان 6 ، 11 مكرراً من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 ببعض أحكام الأحوال الشخصية ، و كان الحكم الإبتدائى قد أقام قضاءه بالتطليق على أساس الغيبة التى يحكمها المادتان 12 ، 13 من ذات القانون فيكون من ثم قد غير من تلقاء نفسه سبب الدعوى ، و إذ قضى الحكم المطعون فيه بتأييده فإنه يكون معيباً بالخطـأ فى تطبيق القانون . 

( الطعن رقم 129 لسنة 56 ق ، جلسة 1989/6/20 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0092 لسنة 58 مكتب فنى 41 صفحة رقم 943 
بتاريخ 18-12-1990
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للهجر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن التراخى فى إتمام الزوجية بسبب من الزوج يعد ضرباً من ضروب الهجر لأن إستطالته تنال من الزوجة و تصيبها بأبلغ الضرر و من شأنه أن يجعلها كالمعلقة فلا هى ذات بعل و لا هى مطلقة . لما كان ذلك و كان الثابت من الأوراق أن الزوج الطاعن بالمطعون ضدها تم فى 1984/8/20 و أقامت دعواها بالتطليق فى 1986/12/2 لتراخيه فى الدخول بها و تضررها من ذلك و كان البين من تقريرات الحكم الإبتدائى المؤيد بالحكم المطعون فيه أنه بعد أن عرض الصلح على الطرفين أقام قضاءه بالتطليق للضرر على ما إستخلصه من أقوال شاهدى المطعون ضدها أن الطاعن لم يقم بإعداد مسكن شرعى لإتمام الدخول بها بالإضافة إلى هجرة لها بدون عذر مقبول - و هو من الحكم إستخلاص سائغ له أصله الثابت فى الأوراق و يكفى لحمل قضائه و يكون النعى عليه بعدم إتخاذ إجراءات التحكيم أو عدم تطبيق المادتين 12 ، 13 من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 فى شأن التطليق لغياب الزوج قائماً على غير أساس . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0092 لسنة 58 مكتب فنى 41 صفحة رقم 943 
بتاريخ 18-12-1990
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للهجر 
فقرة رقم : 2 
المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن النعى إذا كان وارداً على ما إستطرد إليه الحكم تزيداً لتأييد وجهة نظره فيما يستقيم الحكم بدونه ، فإنه يكون أياً كان وجه الرأى فيه - غير منتج . لما كان ذلك و كان الحكم الإبتدائى المؤيد بالحكم المطعون فيه قد أقام قضاءه بالتطليق على سند من عدم إتمام الدخول بالمطعون ضدها - على ما هو وارد بالرد على السبب السابق و هو ما يكفى وحده لحمل قضائه فإن النعى عليه بعدم الرد على إيفاء معجل الصداق أو إعداد مسكن زوجية - أياً كان وجه الرأى فيه - يكون غير منتج و من ثم غير مقبول .

( الطعن رقم 92 لسنة 58 ق ، جلسة 1990/12/18 )
============================== ===





طلاق
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 034 لسنة 28 مكتب فنى 11 صفحة رقم 471 
بتاريخ 23-06-1960
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق 
فقرة رقم : 1 
نص المادة الثالثة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 على أن الطلاق المقترن بالعدد لفظا أو إشارة لا يقع إلا واحدة - يشمل الطلاق المتتابع فى مجلس واحد - لأنه مقترن بالعدد فى المعنى و إن لم يوصف لفظ الطلاق بالعدد ، يؤكد ذلك ما ورد فى المذكرة الإيضاحية من أن الطلاق شرع على أن يوقع على دفعات متعددة و أن الآية الكريمة " الطلاق مرتان فإمساك بمعروف أو تسريح بإحسان " تكاد تكون صريحة فى أن الطلاق لا يكون إلا مرة بعد مرة و أن دفعات الطلاق جعلت ثلاثا ليجرب الرجل نفسه بعد المرة الاولى و الثانية و يروضها عل الصبر و الإحتمال و لتجرب المرأة نفسها أيضا حتى إذا لم تفد التجارب ووقع الطلاق بعد الطلقة الثالثة علم إنه ليس فى البقاء خير و أن الإنفصال البات بينهما أحق و أولى . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 034 لسنة 28 مكتب فنى 11 صفحة رقم 471 
بتاريخ 23-06-1960
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق 
فقرة رقم : 2 
لما كان الطلاق المتتابع دفعه واحدة لا يقع إلا طلقة واحدة ، فإن إستناد الحكم المطعون فيه إلى شهادة الشهود بإستمرار الحياة الزوجية حتى وفاة الزوج ، يكون مؤداه أن الحكم قد إتخذ من هذه الشهادة دليلا على حصول مراجعة الزوج لزوجته بعد هذا الطلاق الذى يعتبر رجعيا ، و ليس فى ذلك ما يعتبر مخالفا للقانون طالما أن الرجعة تكون بالقول أو بالفعل ، و من ثم يكون الحكم قد إستند فى إثبات الزوجية إلى دليل مقبول . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0009 لسنة 31 مكتب فنى 14 صفحة رقم 1045
بتاريخ 13-11-1963
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق 
فقرة رقم : 2 
الطلاق البائن بينونة صغرى يستوى مع الطلاق البائن بينونة كبرى فى المنع من الميراث شرعا . 

( الطعن رقم 9 سنة 31 ق ، جلسة 1963/11/13 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 020 لسنة 34 مكتب فنى 17 صفحة رقم 782 
بتاريخ 30-03-1966
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق 
فقرة رقم : 1 
طبقاً للمادة الثامنة من القانون رقم 462 لسنة 1955 بإلغاء المحاكم الشرعية أصبحت دعاوى النسب فى غير الوقف و الطلاق و الخلع و المبارأة " و الفرقة بين الزوجين بجميع أسبابها " من إختصاص المحاكم الإبتدائية بعد أن كانت وفقاً للمادة السادسة من لائحة ترتيب المحاكم الشرعية من إختصاص المحاكم الجزئية . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 020 لسنة 36 مكتب فنى 20 صفحة رقم 751 
بتاريخ 07-05-1969
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق 
فقرة رقم : 1 
العبارة الدالة بلفظها الصريح على حل رباط الزوجية متى صدرت من زوج هو أهل لإيقاع الطلاق و صادفت محلا ، يقع بها الطلاق فور صدورها ، و يكون طلاقاً مستقلاً قائماً بذاته و لا يغير من ذلك ما إقترن بها من أنها تأييد لطلاق سابق إذ ليس من شأن هذه الإضافة أن تحول دون تحقيق الأثر الفورى المترتب عليها شرعاً .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 011 لسنة 40 مكتب فنى 25 صفحة رقم 526 
بتاريخ 20-03-1974
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق 
فقرة رقم : 1 
يشترط فيما يقع به الطلاق أن يصدر ممن يملكه ، ما يفيد رفع القيد الثابت بالزواج الصحيح بلفظ الطلاق أو ما يقوم مقامه حالاً بالطلاق البائن ، أو مآلاً بالطلاق الرجعى إذا لم تعقبه الرجعة أثناء العدة ، على أن يصادف محلاً لوقوعه ، و يقع الطلاق باللفظ الصريح قضاء و ديانة دون حاجة إلى نية الطلاق . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 011 لسنة 40 مكتب فنى 25 صفحة رقم 526 
بتاريخ 20-03-1974
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق 
فقرة رقم : 2 
المنصوص عليه شرعاً أن الإقرار بالطلاق كاذباً يقع قضاء لا ديانة ، و أن الرجل إذا سئل عن زوجته فقال أنا طلقتها و عديت عنها ، و الحال أنه لم يطلقها ، بل أخبر كاذباً ، فإنه لا يصدق قضاء - فى إدعائه أنه أخبر كاذباً - و يدين فيما بينه و بين الله تعالى . و لما كان يبين من الإطلاع على الإقرارات الثلاثة المنسوبة للمتوفى و التى كانت تحت نظر محكمة الموضوع - و هى الإقرارات المؤرخة 1957/3/28 ، 1958/8/9 و الثالث ورد بالحكم الصادر بتاريخ 1959/12/29 فى دعوى النفقة التى أقامتها الطاعنة و هى الزوجة الأخرى للمتوفى - أن ألفاظ الطلاق الصريح و الإقرارات بالطلاق المنسوبة إلى المتوفى ، يقع بها الطلاق طبقاً للنصوص الفقهية ، و هو طلاق وقع لاحقاً على مراجعة المتوفى للمطعون عليها - الزوجة الأولى - بتاريخ 3 من أكتوبر 1934 المثبتة بأسفل إشهاد الطلاق المؤرخ 13 من سبتمبر 1934 ، و هذه الألفاظ و الإقرارات منبتة الصلة بما تضمنه الإقراران المؤرخان 28 من مارس 1957 و 9 من أغسطس 1958 من عبارات أخرى تشير إلى الإخبار عن الطلاق الرسمى الصادر بتاريخ 13 من سبتمبر 1934 ، فلا محل من بعد لإستناد الحكم إلى أقوال شهود المطعون عليها - فى إثبات قيام الزوجية حتى وفاة المورث - لما كان ذلك و كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد خالف هذا النظر و جرى فى قضائه على أن الإقرارات المذكورة المنسوبة إلى المتوفى لا تعتبر إنشاء لطلاق ، بل هى إخبار عن الطلاق الذى أوقعه على المطعون عليها بالإشهار الشرعى المؤرخ 13 من سبتمبر 1934 ، و أن الإخبار يحتمل التصديق و التكذيب و أن قوله فى الإقرارات الثلاثة بأنه لم يراجعها يكذبه أنه راجعها بعد هذا الطلاق بتاريخ 3 من أكتوبر 1934 ، و رتب الحكم على ذلك أن المطعون عليها بقيت زوجة له حتى تاريخ وفاته و ترث فى تركته فإنه يكون قد أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون . 

( الطعن رقم 11 لسنة 40 ق ، جلسة 1974/3/20 ) 

============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0001 لسنة 41 مكتب فنى 26 صفحة رقم 297 
بتاريخ 29-01-1975
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق 
فقرة رقم : 1 
إذ يبين من الرجوع إلى الأوراق أن الطلاق الذى تم بين والدة الطاعن و مورث المطعون بتاريخ 1944/5/7 كان طلاقاً نظير الإبراء من مؤخر الصداق و نفقة العدة فيكون الطلاق بائناً طبقاً للمادة الخامسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 التى تنص على أن كل طلاق يقع رجعياً إلا المكمل للثلاث ، و الطلاق قبل الدخول و الطلاق على مال . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0015 لسنة 40 مكتب فنى 27 صفحة رقم 146 
بتاريخ 07-01-1976
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مؤدى نص المادة 3/11 من قانون المواريث رقم 77 لسنة 1943 أن المشرع الوضعى قرر أخذاً بالمذهب الحنفى ، أن من كان مريضا مرض موت و طلق إمراته بائناً بغير رضاها و مات حال مرضه و الزوجة لا تزال فى العدة ، فإن الطلاق البائن يقع على زوجته و يثبت منه من حين صدوره لأنه أهل لايقاعه ألا أنها ترثه مع ذلك بشرط أن تكون أهلا لارثة من وقت إبانتها إلى وقت موته رغم أنة المطلقة بائناً لا ترث لإنقطاع العصمة بمجرد الطلاق ، إستناد إلى أنه لما أبانها حال مرضه اعتبر إحتياطياً فاراً و هارباً فيرد عليه قصده لها ويثبت لها الإرث .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 029 لسنة 45 مكتب فنى 28 صفحة رقم 1288
بتاريخ 25-05-1977
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق 
فقرة رقم : 4 
إذ كان المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن عبارة الطلاق المقترن بالعدد لفظاً أو إشارة بالتطبيق للمادة الثالثة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 يشتمل الطلاق المتتابع فى مجلس واحد لأنه مقترن بالعدد فى المعنى و إن لم يوصف لفظ الطلاق بالعدد ، و كان الثابت من الحكم المطعون فيه أن إقرار الطاعن بطلاق المطعون عليها كان مجرداً عن العدد لفظاً أو إشارة و لم يكن طلاقاً على مال و ليس مكملاً للثلاث و حصل بعد الدخول فإانه لا يقع به إلا واحدة و يكون طلاقاُ رجعياً ، و لا عبرة بوصف الطلاق الذى يرد على لسان أحد الزوجين . 

( الطعن رقم 29 لسنة 45 ق ، جلسة 1977/5/25 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 028 لسنة 48 مكتب فنى 31 صفحة رقم 500 
بتاريخ 13-02-1980
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق 
فقرة رقم : 1 
المقرر فى فقه الحنفية الواجب به وفقاً لنص المادة 280 من لائحة ترتيب المحاكم الشرعية أن طلاق الغضبان لا يقع إذا بلغ به الغضب مبلغاً لا يدرى منه ما يقول أو يفعل أو وصل به إلى حالة من الهذيان يغلب عليه فيها الإضطراب فى أقواله أو أفعاله و ذلك لإفتقاده الإرادة و الإدراك الصحيحين ، و لما كان تقدير توافر الأدلة على قيام حالة الغضب هذه هو مما يدخل فيما لمحكمة الموضوع من سلطة تقدير الدليل فى الدعوى فلا تخضع بصدده لرقابة محكمة النقض طالما كان إستخلاصها سائغاً ، و كان لا يوجد معيار طبى أو غير طبى للمدة التى يستغرقها الغضب تبعاً لتفاوت مداه و مدى التأثر به بالنسبة لكل حالة. 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 028 لسنة 48 مكتب فنى 31 صفحة رقم 500 
بتاريخ 13-02-1980
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق 
فقرة رقم : 2 
لا يكفى لبطلان طلاق الغضبان أن يكون مبعثه الغضب بل يشترط أن تصاحب حالة الغضب المؤثرة إيقاع الطلاق حتى تنتج أثرها على إرادة المطلق .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 054 لسنة 54 مكتب فنى 36 صفحة رقم 501 
بتاريخ 26-03-1985
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق 
فقرة رقم : 1 
الطلاق شرعاً هو حل رابطة الزوجية الصحيحة بلفظ الطلاق الصريح أو بعبارة تقوم مقامه تصدر ممن يملكه و هو الزوج أو نائبه .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0016 لسنة 57 مكتب فنى 40 صفحة رقم 762 
بتاريخ 18-07-1989
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق 
فقرة رقم : 2 
النص فى المادة 3/11 من قانون المواريث رقم 77 لسنة 1943 على أن " و تعتبر المطلقة بائناً فى مرض الموت فى حكم الزوجة إذا لم ترض بالطلاق و مات المطلق فى ذات المرض و هى فى عدته " يدل - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - على أن المشرع الوضعى قرر أخذاً بالمذهب الحنفى أن من كان مريضاً مرض الموت و طلق أمرآته بائناً بغير رضاها و مات حال مرضه و الزوجة لا تزال فى العدة ، فإن الطلاق البائن يقع على زوجته و يثبت منه من حين صدوره فإنه أهل لإيقاعه ، إلا أنها ترثه مع ذلك بشرط أن تكون أهلاً لإرثه من وقت إبانتها إلى وقت موته ، رغم أن المطلقة بائناً لا ترث لإنقطاع العصمة بمجرد الطلاق إستناداً إلى أنه لما أبانها حال مرضه إعتبر - إحتياطياً - فاراً هارباً فيرد عليه قصده ، و يثبت لها الإرث . 

( الطعن رقم 16 لسنة 57 ق ، جلسة 1989/7/18 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0081 لسنة 06 مجموعة عمر 2ع صفحة رقم 178 
بتاريخ 28-10-1937
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق 
فقرة رقم : 2 
إن ركن الطلاق على مال " الذى هو عقد الطلاق بعوض " هو الإيجاب و القبول بلفظ الطلاق معلقاً على المال المسمى بين الزوجين . و لذلك كان مجرد الإتفاق على الطلاق و بدله فى مجلس واحد بدون حصول الإيجاب و القبول على الصورة الشرعية المتقدمة الذكر لا يعتبر طلاقاً مستوجباً لزوم المال على الزوجة . فالحكم الذى يعتبر أن الإيجاب و القبول الشرعيين لوقوع الفرقة بين الزوجين و إستحقاق الزوج للعوض قد حصلا على أساس ما تم بينهما على ما ينبغى أن تبدله الزوجة من المال لزوجها ليطلقها عليه و تنفيذ هذا الإتفاق بإيفائها بعض المال المتفق عليه و تسليمه بباقيه سندات إذنية إلخ . لا على أساس ما دون فى وثيقة الطلاق من أن الخلع قد وقع على الإبراء من مؤخر الصداق و نفقة العدة هو حكم مخالف للقواعد الشرعية الواجب الأخذ بها فى هذا الموطن و يتعين نقضه .


============================== ===





عوارض الاهلية
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0009 لسنة 25 مكتب فنى 06 صفحة رقم 1485
بتاريخ 10-11-1955
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : عوارض الاهلية 
فقرة رقم : 1 
متى كان الحجر مؤسسا على عته الشخص المطلوب توقيع الحجر عليه وعلى السفه لتصرفه فى بعض أملاكه وإنفاق ثمنها على غير مقتضى العقل و الشرع ، و كان الحكم المطعون فيه بعد أن نفى عنه حالة العته اكتفى فى الرد على حالة السفه باستعراض تصرفه فى أمواله وتقريره أن هذا لا يعتبر موجبا لقيام السفه واغفل بحث ما تمسك به طالب الحجر من إنفاق ثمن ما تصرف فيه على غير مقتضى العقل والشرع ومن ثم فإن هذا الحكم يكون قد أغفل بحث دفاع جوهرى قد يتغير به وجه الرأى فى الدعوى ويكون بذلك قد شابه قصور مبطل له . 

( الطعن رقم 9 سنة 25 ق ، جلسة 1955/11/10 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0009 لسنة 25 مكتب فنى 06 صفحة رقم 1485
بتاريخ 10-11-1955
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : عوارض الاهلية 
فقرة رقم : 2 
1) متى كان الحجر مؤسسا على عته الشخص المطلوب توقيع الحجر عليه وعلى السفه لتصرفه فى بعض أملاكه وإنفاق ثمنها على غير مقتضى العقل و الشرع ، و كان الحكم المطعون فيه بعد أن نفى عنه حالة العته اكتفى فى الرد على حالة السفه باستعراض تصرفه فى أمواله وتقريره أن هذا لا يعتبر موجبا لقيام السفه واغفل بحث ما تمسك به طالب الحجر من إنفاق ثمن ما تصرف فيه على غير مقتضى العقل والشرع ومن ثم فإن هذا الحكم يكون قد أغفل بحث دفاع جوهرى قد يتغير به وجه الرأى فى الدعوى ويكون بذلك قد شابه قصور مبطل له . 

( الطعن رقم 9 سنة 25 ق ، جلسة 1955/11/10 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0009 لسنة 25 مكتب فنى 06 صفحة رقم 1485
بتاريخ 10-11-1955
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : عوارض الاهلية 
فقرة رقم : 3 
1) متى كان الحجر مؤسسا على عته الشخص المطلوب توقيع الحجر عليه وعلى السفه لتصرفه فى بعض أملاكه وإنفاق ثمنها على غير مقتضى العقل و الشرع ، و كان الحكم المطعون فيه بعد أن نفى عنه حالة العته اكتفى فى الرد على حالة السفه باستعراض تصرفه فى أمواله وتقريره أن هذا لا يعتبر موجبا لقيام السفه واغفل بحث ما تمسك به طالب الحجر من إنفاق ثمن ما تصرف فيه على غير مقتضى العقل والشرع ومن ثم فإن هذا الحكم يكون قد أغفل بحث دفاع جوهرى قد يتغير به وجه الرأى فى الدعوى ويكون بذلك قد شابه قصور مبطل له . 

( الطعن رقم 9 سنة 25 ق ، جلسة 1955/11/10 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 009 لسنة 25 مكتب فنى 08 صفحة رقم 1 
بتاريخ 26-01-1957
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : عوارض الاهلية 
فقرة رقم : 1 
لاتختص هذه المحكمة بالفصل فى أثر إشهاد الطلاق المثبت أمام المحكمة الشرعية لأنه ليس حكماً و ذلك وفقاً لنص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 19 من قانون نظام القضاء .

----------


## مستشار هرجة

============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0046 لسنة 40 مكتب فنى 25 صفحة رقم 379 
بتاريخ 20-02-1974
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 2 
مفاد نص المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 أنه إذا كررت الزوجة شكواها طالبة التطليق لإضرار الزوج بها بعد رفض طلبها بالتفريق و لم تثبت ما تشكو منه ، فإنه يتعين أن يبعث القاضى حكمين على النحو المبين بالمواد من 7 إلى 11 من القانون المذكور ، و هو حكم مأخوذ من مذهب الإمام مالك فى أحكام الشقاق بين الزوجين . و لما كان الثابت أن المطعون عليها أقامت دعواها الأولى طالبة التطليق للضرر ، و قضى برفضهاَ نهائياً لعجزها عن الإثبات ثم أقامت دعواها الحالية بنفس الطلبات و قضى فيها إبتدائيا بالتطليق ، و لما كانت محكمة الإستئناف بعد أن ألغت حكم محكمة أول درجة بالتطليق - لعدم الإطمئنان إلى أقوال شهود المطعون عليها - قد مضت فى نظر الدعوى و قضت ببعث الحكمين تطبيقاً لماَ يوجبه القانون على النحو سالف البيان ، النعى على الحكم يكون فى غير محله . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0046 لسنة 40 مكتب فنى 25 صفحة رقم 379 
بتاريخ 20-02-1974
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 3 
مؤدى نصوص المواد الثامنة و التاسعة و العاشرة و الحادية عشر من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 أن المشروع خول الحكمين أن يتعرفاَ أسباب الشقاق بين الزوجين و يبذلاَ جهدهماَ فى الإصلاح فإن أمكن على طريقة معينة قرارها و إذا عجزاَ عن الإصلاح و كانت الإساءة من الزوج أو الزوجين معاً أو جهل الحال و لم يعرف من أى جانب كانت الإساءة قررا التفريق بينهماَ بطلقة بائنة ، و إذا إختلف الحكمان أمرهماَ القاضى بمعاودة البحث ، فإن إستمر الخلاف بينهما حكم غيرهما ، و على الحكمين أن يرفعاَ إلى القاضى ما يقرران ، و على القاضى أن يحكم بمقتضاه . و هذه الأحكام مستمدة من فقه المالكية ، و من المنصوص عليه فيه أن الحكمين طريقهماَ الحكم لا الشهادة و لا الوكالة و لو كان من جهة الزوجين لأن الحكم فى اللغة هو الحاكم ، فإن إتفقاَ الحكمان نفذ حكمهماَ ووجب على الحاكم إمضاؤه من غير تعقيب و لو خالف مذهبه ، و إن إختلفاَ فطلق أحدهماَ و لم يطلق الآخر ، فلا يكون هناك فراق لأن إلى كل واحد منهما ماَ إلى صاحبه بإجتماعهماَ عليه . و لما كان الثابت من الحكم المطعون فيه أن الحكمين الآخرين ، كسابقيهماَ إختلفاَ و لم يقرراَ بجهل الحال ، و كان يتعين أزاء إختلافهماَ أن تكلفهماَ المحكمة بمعاودة البحث تطبيقاً لحكم المادة العاشرة من القانون ، و إذ إستنتج الحكم جهل الحال من إختلاف الحكمين ، و قضى بتطليق المطعون عليها مع أن المشرع ترك للحكمين بجهل الحال و بالتفريق بين الزوجين تبعاً لذلك ، على أن يحكم القاضى بالتطليق حسبما قراره عملاً بحكم المادتين التاسعة و الحادية عشر من القانون ، لماَ كان ما تقدم فإن الحكم يكون قد أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون 

( الطعن رقم 46 لسنة 40 ق ، جلسة 1974/2/20 ) 

============================== ===
الطعن رقم 018 لسنة 41 مكتب فنى 26 صفحة رقم 378 
بتاريخ 12-02-1975
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 3 
المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 التى تشترط للقضاء بالتطليق ثبوت الضرر بما لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة و عجز القاضى عن الإصلاح بين الزوجين ، جاءت خلواً من وجوب مثول الزوجين بشخصهما أمام المحكمة ، و إذ كان البين من الصورة الرسمية لمحضر جلسة أول أبريل سنة 1970 أمام محكمة أول درجة إن كلا من الطاعن و المطعون عليه قد أناب عنه وكيلاً مفوضاً بالصلح و أن وكيل المطعون عليها رفضه على حين قبله وكيل الطاعن ، فإن ذلك يكفى لإثبات عجز المحكمة عن الإصلاح بين الزوجين 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0017 لسنة 42 مكتب فنى 26 صفحة رقم 1499
بتاريخ 26-11-1976
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 2 
من المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن مفاد المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 أنه إذا إدعت الزوجة على زوجها إضراره بها و أقامت دعوى بتطليقها منه و رفضت دعواها لعجزها عن إثبات الضرر ، فإن من حقها أن ترفع دعوى جديدة تطالب فيها التطليق لذات السبب و هو الضرر على أن تستند فى ذلك إلى الوقائع مغايرة لتلك التى رفعت الدعوى الأولى على أساسها . و إذ كان البين من الأوراق أن سند الطاعنة فى طلب التطليق فى الدعوى الأولى كان قائماً على أساس إعتداء المطعون عليه الذى أصابها بتليف فى أحدى رئتيها و رفض طلبها المبنى على هذ السبب ، فإنه لايجوز لها التذرع بذات الواقعة طلباً للتطليق فى الدعوى المعروضة ، و إذ إنتهى الحكم المطعون فيه إلى هذا النظر فإن النعى عليه بالخطأ فى تطبيق القانون يكون فى غير محله .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0017 لسنة 42 مكتب فنى 26 صفحة رقم 1499
بتاريخ 26-11-1976
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 3 
النص فى المادة الثامنة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 بأن " على الحكمين أن يتعرفا أسباب الشقاق بين الزوجين و يبذلا جهدهما فى الإصلاح فإن أمكن على طريقة معينة قرارها " و فى المادة التاسعة بأنه " إذا عجز الحكمان عن الإصلاح و كانت الإساءة من الزوج أو منها أو جهل الحال قررا التفريق بطلقة بائنة " و فى المادة الحادية عشرة بأنه " على الحكمين أن يرفعا إلى القاضى ما يقررانه و على القاضى أن يحكم بمقتضاه " يدل - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - على أن المشرع خول الحكمين أن يتعرفا أسباب الشقاق بين الزوجين و يبذلا جهدهما فى الإصلاح فإن أمكن على طريقة معينة قرراها ، و إذا عحزا عن الإصلاح و كانت الإساءة من الزوج أو من الزوجين معاً أو جهل الحال بأن غم عليهما سوياً الوقوف على أى من الزوجين كانت منه الإساءة قرراً التفريق بينهما بطلقة بائنة ، أما إذا كانت الإساءة من الزوجة دون الزوج فلا يكون هناك تفريق تجنباً - طبقاً لما جاء بالمذكرة الإيضاحية - لأسباب إغراء الزوجة المشاكسة على فصم عرى الزوجية بلا مبرر . و هذه الأحكام - فيما عدا كون الإساءة من الزوجة - مستمدة من فقه المالكية و من المنصوص عليه فيه أنه إذا إتفق الحكمان على رأى رفعاه إلى القاضى الذى عليه أن ينفذ ما قرراه دون معارضة أو مناقصة و لو كان حكمهما مخالفاً لمذهبه . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0017 لسنة 42 مكتب فنى 26 صفحة رقم 1499
بتاريخ 26-11-1976
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 4 
متى كان ما قرره الحكم يتفق و منطق تقرير الحكمين الذى لم ينسبا فيه إساءة إلى الزوج المطعون عليه فى ذات الوقت الذى قررا فيه فشلهما فى إقناع الطاعنة فى الإستجابة لطلبهما العدول عن إصرارها على فك عروة الزوجية رعاية لأبنائهما ، و بهذه المثابة فلا يكون ما خلص إليه الحكمان مجهلاً للحال لأن رأيهما قد إجتمع على التعرف على المسئ من الزوجين و أنه من الطاعنة دون المطعون عليه ، و كانت الإساءة من الزوجة وحدها لا تبرر التفريق ، فإن قضاء الحكم برفض الدعوى لا مخالفة فيه للقانون . 

( الطعن رقم 17 لسنة 42 ق ، جلسة 1975/11/26 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0013 لسنة 43 مكتب فنى 26 صفحة رقم 1435
بتاريخ 19-11-1975
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 7 
من المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن مؤدى نص المادة السادسة من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 أنه كى يحكم القاضى بالتطليق للضرر لابد من توافر أمرين : الأول أن يكون الضرر أو الأذى واقعاً من الزوج دون الزوجة ، و الثانى أن تصبح العشرة بين الزوجين مستحيلة بين أمثالهما ، و الضرر هو إيذاء الزوج زوجته بالقول أو بالفعل إيذاء لا يليق بمثلها ، بمعنى أن معيار الضرر هنا شخصى و ليس مادياً . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0019 لسنة 44 مكتب فنى 27 صفحة رقم 770 
بتاريخ 24-03-1976
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 2 
متى كان الحكم المطعون فيه بعد أن إستعرض أقوال شهود الطرفين و قطع فى إطمئنانه إلى أقوال شاهدى المطعون عليها دون أقوال شاهدى الطاعن و أبان أن معيار الضرر المنصوص عليه فى المادة 6 من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 و الذى لا يستطيع معه دوام العشرة بين الزوجين معيار شخصى و أن تقدير مداه يدخل فى سلطة قاضى الموضوع ، خلص مما أورده فى مقام التدليل على تحقيق هذا الضرر بأسباب سائغة من شأنها أن تؤدى إلى النتيجة التى إنتهى إليها إلى تحقق الضرر المدعى به و عدم إمكان إستمرار الزوجية بين الطرفين . و كان ما أورده الحكم فى هذا الصدد يكفى لحمل قضائه فإنه لا يعيبه إستطراده تزيدا فى تقريره إحتدام الخلف بين الزوجية بعد رفع دعوى الطلاق نتيجة تعداد نواحى الخصومة ، كما يعيبه عدم تعقبه ما أورده الطاعن من حجة مناهضة أخذ بها الحكم الإبتدائى لأن قيام الحقيقة التى إستخلصها فيه الرد الضمنى المسقط لكل حجة تخالفها 
( الطعن رقم 19 لسنة 44 ق ، جلسة 1976/3/24 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0019 لسنة 45 مكتب فنى 27 صفحة رقم 1516
بتاريخ 03-11-1967
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
النص فى المادة السادسة من القانون 25 لسنة 1929 أنه " إذا إدعت الزوجة إضرار الزوج بها بما لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة بين أمثالهما يجوز لها أن تطلب من القاضى التفريق و حينئذ يطلقها القاضى طلقة بائنة إذا ثبت الضرر و عجز عن الإصلاح بينهما .... " يدل - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة- أن الشارع إشترط للحكم بالتطليق فى هذه الحالة ثبوت الضرر بما لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة و عجز القاضى عن الاصلاح بين الزوجين ، و لما كان البين من الحكم المطعون فيه و من محضر جلسة 1974/2/10 أمام محكمة أول درجة أن الطاعن استأجل الدعوى للصلح فأجابته المحكمة إلى طلبه و فى الجلسة التالية أنكرت المطعون عليها قوله و أصرت على طلب الطلاق ، و مضى الطاعن فى دفاعه طالباً رفض الدعوى ، فإن هذا يكفى فى ثبوت عجز المحكمة عن الإصلاح بين الزوجين . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0019 لسنة 45 مكتب فنى 27 صفحة رقم 1516
بتاريخ 03-11-1967
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 5 
إتيان الزوج زوجته فى غير موضع الحرث يشكل ضرراً لا تسقيم به الحياة الزوجية و يوجب التفريق عند ثبوته فى معنى المادة السادسة من القانون 25 لسنة 1929 ، وهذا الفعل ينطوى على إضرار المطعون عليها بما لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة بين أمثالهما . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0005 لسنة 46 مكتب فنى 28 صفحة رقم 1644
بتاريخ 09-11-1977
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مؤدى نص المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون 25 لسنة 1929 ببعض أحكام الأحوال الشخصية ، و أن الشارع أوجب كى يحكم القاضى بالتطليق أن يكون الضرر أو الأذى واقعان من الزوج دون الزوجة ، و أن تصبح العشرة بين الزوجين مستحيلة بين أمثالهما ، و يقصد بالضرر فى هذا المجال إيذاء الزوج زوجته بالقول أو بالفعل إيذاء لا يليق بمثلها بحيث تعتبر معاملة الزوج لزوجته فى العرف معاملة شاذة ضارة تشكو منها المرأة و لا ترى الصبر عليها ، و معيار الضرر الذى لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة ، و يحبز التطليق - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - هو معيار شخصى لا مادى يختلف بإختلاف البيئة و الثقافة و مكانة المضرور فى المجتمع . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0005 لسنة 46 مكتب فنى 28 صفحة رقم 1644
بتاريخ 09-11-1977
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 2 
إذ كان البين فى صحيفة الدعوى الإبتدائية أن المطعون عليها و إن ساقت فيها بعض صور سوء المعاملة التى تلقاها من الطاعن ، و ضربت على ذلك أمثلة من قبيل الهجر و الإمتناع عن الإنفاق و الإهانة على مسمع من الزملاء إلا أنها فى طلباتها الختامية إقتضت على الحكم بتطليقها بأئناً بالتطبيق لأحكام المادة السادسة آنفة الإشارة ، مما مفاده أنها جعلت من الأضرار سبباً للتفريق بينهما ، و من ثم فلا تثريب على محكمة الموضوع إن هى ضربت صفحاً عن الأسئلة التى عددتها المطعون عليها طالما وجدت من وقائع الدعوى عناصر يتحقق بها المضارة وفق حكم المادة التى أقيمت الدعوى بالإستناد إليها . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0020 لسنة 46 مكتب فنى 28 صفحة رقم 1804
بتاريخ 14-12-1977
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مفاد نص المادتين التاسعة و الحادية عشر من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1920 بشأن أحكام النفقة و بعض مسائل الأحوال الشخصية ، و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة على أن المشرع جعل للزوجة حق طلب التفريق من الزوج إن الثابت به عيب مستحكم لا يمكن البرء منه أصلاً أو يمكن البرء منه بعد زمن طويل بحيث لا يتسنى معها الإقامة معه الا بضرر شديد ، و أنه توسع فى العيوب المبيحة للفرقة فلم يذكرها على سبيل الحصر مخولاً الإستعانة بأهل الخبرة لبيان مدى إستحكام المرض و مدى الضرر الناجم عن الإقامة مع وجوده ، كل ذلك شريطة ألا تكون الزوجة قد رضيت بالزوج مع علمها بعيبه صراحة أو دلالة . و لما كانت المذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون قد أوضحت أن التفريق للعيب فى الرجل قسمان قسم كان معمولاً به بمقتضى مذهب أبى حنيفة و هو التفريق للعيوب التى تتصل بقربان الرجل لأهله و هى عيوب العنه و الخصاء ، و باق الحكم فيه وثيقة و قسم جاء به القانون وزاده على ما كان معمولاً به و هو التفريق لكل عيب مستحكم لا تعيش الزوجة معه إلا بضرر ، و كان ما نصت عليه المادة 11 سالفة الذكر من الإستعانة بأهل الخبرة من الأطباء يقصد به تعرف العيب و ما إذا كان متحققاً فيه الأوصاف التى أشارت إليها ، و مدى الضرر المتوقع من المرض و إمكان البرء منه و المدة التى يتسنى فيها ذلك ، و ما إذا كان مسوغاً لطلب التطليق أولاً . 


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0020 لسنة 46 مكتب فنى 28 صفحة رقم 1804
بتاريخ 14-12-1977
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 2 
إذا كان القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1920 قد سكت عن التعرض للإجراء الواجب على القاضى إتباعه للوصول إلى الحكم بالفرقة ، فلم يعين الزمن الطويل الذى لا يمكن بعد فواته البرء من المرض أو يرتبه على تقارير أهل الخبرة من الأطباء بعد ثبوت وجود العنه من الحكم بالفرقة فى الحال أو بعد التأجيل مما يوجب الأخذ بأرجح الأقوال من مذهب أبى حنيفة طبقاً للمادة 280 من لائحة ترتيب المحاكم الشرعية لما كان ذلك و كان المقرر فى هذا المذهب أنه إذا أدعت على زوجها أنه عنين و أنه لم يستطع مباشرتها بسبب هذا العيب و ثبت أنها لازالت بكراً و أنه لم يصل إليها فيؤجله القاضى سنة ليبين بمرور الفصول الأربعة المختلفة ما إذا كان عجزه عن مباشرة النساء لعارض يزول أو لعيب مستحكم ، و بدء السنة من يوم الخصومة إلا إذا كان الزوج مريضاً أو به مانع شرعى أو طبيعى كالإحرام و المرض فتبدأ حين زوال المانع ، و لا يحسب فى هذه السنة أيام غيبتها أو مرضها أو مرضه إن كان مرضاً لا يستطاع معه الوقاع ، فإن مضت السنة و عادت الزوجة إلى القاضى مصرة على طلبها لأنه لم يصل إليها طلقت منه ، لما ذلك و كان الثابت من الحكم المطعون فيه أنه تبين من تقرير الطب الشرعى أن المطعون عليها ما زالت بكراً تحتفظ بمظاهر العذرية التى ينتفى معها القول بحدوث مباشرة ، و أن الطاعن و إن خلا من أسباب العنة العضوية الدائمة إلا أن مابه من عيب قد يكون ناتجاً عن عوامل نفسية ، و عندئذ تكون عنته مؤقتة يمكن زوالها بزوال بواعثها مما يمهد للشفاء و إسترجاع القدرة على الجماع ، فإن الحكم إذ قضى بالتفريق على سند من ثبوت قيام العنة النفسية به دون إمهال ، يكون قد خالف القانون . لا يشفع فى ذلك تقريره أن عجز الطاعن عن الوصول إلى زوجته المطعون عليها إستمر لأكثر من سنة قبل رفع الدعوى لأن مناط تحقيق عيب العنه المسوغ للفرقة عند الحنفية ليس بمجرد ثبوت عجز الزوج عن الوصول إلى زوجته بل إستمرار هذا العجز طيلة السنة التى يؤجل القاضى الدعوى إليها و بالشروط السابق الإشارة إليها . 

( الطعن رقم 20 لسنة 46 ق ، جلسة 1977/12/14 )
============================== ===
الطعن رقم 012 لسنة 46 مكتب فنى 29 صفحة رقم 1217
بتاريخ 10-05-1978
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 2 
المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن معيار الضرر الذى لا يستطاع معه دوام العشره بين الزوجين فى معنى المادة السادسة من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 معيار شخصى و ليس مادياً ، و إذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد إستخلص قيام حاله الشقاق بين الزوجين و أنه لا يرجى زوالها بأسباب مؤدية لها مأخذها ، و إستقاها من فارق السن بينهما و من مركزها الإجتماعى دون تحقق الضرر بإيذاء الزوج زوجته بالقول و الفعل بما لا يليق بأمثالها و هو ما تستقل به محكمة الموضوع طالما كان إستخلاصها سائغاً ، فإن ما يسوقه الطاعن من إستلزام أن تكون الحالة ميئوساً منها لا يعدو أن يكون جدلاً موضوعياً فى تقدير الدليل غير مقبول .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0005 لسنة 47 مكتب فنى 30 صفحة رقم 798 
بتاريخ 14-03-1979
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 4 
مفاد المادة السادسة من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 أنه كى يحكم القاضى بالتطليق يتعين أن يكون الضرر أو الأذى واقعاً من الزوج دون الزوجة ، و يتعين القول بأن إستمرار الشقاق مجلبة للضرر تبيح للزوجه طلب التطليق أن تبحث دواعيه و معرفة المتسبب فيه ، 
و إذ أطلق الحكم القول و إتخذ من إستمرار الشقاق و من إسكان الطاعن زوجته الأولى بمسكن الزوجية بعد مغادرة المطعون عليها له سبباً تحقق به الضرر الموجب للتطليق فإنه يكون قاصر التسبيب .


============================== ===
الطعن رقم 0011 لسنة 47 مكتب فنى 30 صفحة رقم 196 
بتاريخ 25-04-1979
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 2 
المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أنه لا يشترط لإثبات عجز المحكمة عن الإصلاح بين الزوجين وفقاً لنص المادة 6 من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 مثولهما بشخصيهما أمامها ، و إنما يكفى حضور الوكيلين المفوضين بالصلح عنهما و رفض أحدهما للصلح و إذ كان البين من مدونات الحكم أن وكيل الطاعنة المفوض بالصلح حضر عنها أمام محكمة أول درجة و قرر برفضها الصلح فإن ذلك يكفى لإثبات عجز المحكمة عن الإصلاح بين الزوجين دون حاجة لإعادة عرض الصلح من جديد أمام محكمة الإستئناف ما دام لم يستجد ما يدعو إليه .

----------

